# Frage zur Garantie



## Devinci (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 2013er Kona Entourage zu kaufen. Das Radel würde ich von einer Privatperson bekommen, die den Rahmen noch originalverpackt, bei sich stehen hat. Zudem wurde der Rahmen auch noch nicht registriert. Nur zur eigentlichen Frage: Wenn ich den Rahmen dann auf meinen Namen registriert habe, kann ich dann in der Zukunft auch Garantieansprüche geltend machen? Über eine schnelle Antowort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß

Devinci


----------



## KonaEurope (7. März 2013)

Hi. 

Garantie is grundsatzlich nur fur erstbesitzer die das rad oder rahmen von ein offizielle Kona handler gekauft haben. 

Ein kopie von der ankauf rechnung sollte immer mitgeschickt werden bei ein reklamation. 
Reklamationen werden immer uber dein Kona handler eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (19. April 2013)

Hallo,

für aktuelle Fully-Modelle z.B. Cadabra gibt es die lebenslange Rahmengarantie.
Seit welchem Baujahr ist diese lebenslange Rahmengarantie?

- Dawg 2008?
- Dawg 2009?
- Cadabra 2010?


----------



## KonaEurope (19. April 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für aktuelle Fully-Modelle z.B. Cadabra gibt es die lebenslange Rahmengarantie.
> Seit welchem Baujahr ist diese lebenslange Rahmengarantie?
> ...




Ab 2009 haben wir Lifetime warranty, fur erstbesitzer von rader gekauft bei offizielle Kona handler. Auf Carbon bikes ist die garantie 5 jahren. 

Alle details findest du hier:  http://www.konaworld.com/warranty.cfm


----------



## cubescott (20. April 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Info. Ist Chainreactioncycles in England auch ein offizieller Kona Händler?


----------



## KonaEurope (22. April 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Info. Ist Chainreactioncycles in England auch ein offizieller Kona Händler?



Ja. Garantie anfragen sollen aber auch uber CRC eingereicht werden.


----------



## Even-gallow (16. Juni 2013)

Habe eine Frage ich fahre das Entourage und bin auch Erstbesitzer usw. . Mein Problem ist ich habe  einen Riss im Hinterbau. Ich meinem Internet Händler schon kontaktiert, ich würde das Ganze aber gerne über einen Kona Händler aus der regeln, geht das und kann mir vlt. jemand sagen wie viel der Hinterbau kostet also die Schwinge????


----------



## ckingpin (16. Juni 2013)

wenn ich einen neun Major Jake Rahmen habe und die entsprechende Seriennummer, woher bekomm ich die "Warranty" Nummer, um den Rahmen registrieren zu lassen?


----------



## Even-gallow (16. Juni 2013)

Die Nummer müsste in einem der Gebrauchsanweisung oder so bei liegen und zwar direkt auf der ersten Seite. Da ist ein Zettel zum ausschneiden, auf dem Steht die Nummer unter Regestration NO.  

Hoffe stimmt so.


----------



## CONNEX8M (16. Juni 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Ab 2009 haben wir Lifetime warranty, fur erstbesitzer von rader gekauft bei offizielle Kona handler. Auf Carbon bikes ist die garantie 5 jahren.
> 
> Alle details findest du hier:  http://www.konaworld.com/warranty.cfm


 
Dieses Garantieverhalten hat mich nach 10 Jahren von Stevens entfremdet!

Bitte einmal um Klärung was für ein Unterschied es macht, wer nun Besitzer des Rades ist?

Im KFZ Bereich gibt es so einen Mumpitz nicht. Ergo kommt Kona bei mir auf die Bannliste!

Nur mal so:

Habe 12 Bikes bei STEVENS gekauft ca. 25.000 Euro, einen Rahmen (6 Monate alt) zugekauft und die lapidare Antwort! Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer.

Hoffe weitere Zweitbesitzer folgen mit Ignoranz und Kaufabstinenz


----------



## ckingpin (17. Juni 2013)

@Even-gallow: Gebrauchsanweisung für einen Rahmen? Anyway, vom Händler habe ich keine Gebrauchsanweisung, ergo,auch keine Regristierungnummer :.(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (17. Juni 2013)

Even-gallow schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage ich fahre das Entourage und bin auch Erstbesitzer usw. . Mein Problem ist ich habe  einen Riss im Hinterbau. Ich meinem Internet Händler schon kontaktiert, ich würde das Ganze aber gerne über einen Kona Händler aus der regeln, geht das und kann mir vlt. jemand sagen wie viel der Hinterbau kostet also die Schwinge????




Hi 

Wann es ein garantiefall betrifft sollte es kostenlos ersatzt werden durch der shop wo du dein bike gekauft hat. 

Wann du über dein lokale handler der garantie abwicklung macht kann es sein das er dich die gebrauchte zeit verrechnet. 

Also, in der zukunft immer kaufen beim lokale shop, da dann arbeit von garantie sachen kostenlos gemacht werden!! 

Support your local shop!


----------



## KonaEurope (17. Juni 2013)

Even-gallow schrieb:


> Die Nummer müsste in einem der Gebrauchsanweisung oder so bei liegen und zwar direkt auf der ersten Seite. Da ist ein Zettel zum ausschneiden, auf dem Steht die Nummer unter Regestration NO.
> 
> Hoffe stimmt so.




Stimmt. 

Die Online Registration ist hauptsachlich um dein bike zu registrieren falls du dein rechnung verliert mit der zeit.


----------



## KonaEurope (17. Juni 2013)

ckingpin schrieb:


> @_Even-gallow_: Gebrauchsanweisung für einen Rahmen? Anyway, vom Händler habe ich keine Gebrauchsanweisung, ergo,auch keine Regristierungnummer :.(




Owners manual ist normalerweise bei jeder Kona Bike und Rahmen. 

Schick ne mail an [email protected] mit die frage fur ein registration code, oder frag dein handler fur die Owners Manual


----------



## KonaEurope (17. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Dieses Garantieverhalten hat mich nach 10 Jahren von Stevens entfremdet!
> 
> Bitte einmal um Klärung was für ein Unterschied es macht, wer nun Besitzer des Rades ist?
> 
> ...




Kaufabstinenz? Bannliste?

Nenn mir ein marke, die ein Lifetime warranty hat wie Kona, und alle marken die garantie geben an zweitbesitzer.... 

Ich bin interessiert.


----------



## CONNEX8M (17. Juni 2013)

Was nützt mir LTW wenn ich Zweitbesitzer bin!?

Wenn Garantie, warum dann nicht eure LTW auf den Zweitbesitzer?

Würde ich bei euch ein Bike kaufen und es meinem Sohn schenken, ist die Garantie futsch!!!

Es ist mir im Grunde egal wie lange die Garantie gewährt wird, solange ich sie als Zweitbesitzer in Anspruch nehmen kann. Und wenn es nur 2 Jahre sind...

Beispiel Cube, habe dort angerufen, Rahmennummer durchgegeben, fertig, keine "Nachfrage" der wievielte Besitzer ich bin.

Wie geschrieben, für mich seit langem ein Ausschlußkriterium


----------



## paulimausi (17. Juni 2013)

Der Ausschluß der lebenslangen Garantie für Zweitbesitzer ist zwar ärgerlich. Ich kann Kona und die anderen Hersteller aber ein Stück weit verstehen. Die Garantie gilt ja nur bei ordnungsgemäßem Umgang mit dem Fahrrad. Und wenn man ein Fahrrad gebraucht kauft, weiß man halt i.d.R. überhaupt nicht, was mit dem Fahrrad so alles gemacht worden ist.

Im Fall, wo man das Fahrrad seinem Kind schenkt, wird man wohl einfach selbst die Garantie geltend machen können. Daß das Fahrrad vom Kind gefahren wurde, kann dabei ja getrost unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaEurope (17. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Was nützt mir LTW wenn ich Zweitbesitzer bin!?
> 
> Wenn Garantie, warum dann nicht eure LTW auf den Zweitbesitzer?
> 
> ...



Hast du bitte diesen Rahmen nummer fur mich? 
Ich bin interessiert was das genaue Garantie problem war. Und wie es moglich ist, das ein endverbraucher bei Cube anruft, und ohne zwischenkunft von handler ein ersatz bekommt...

Ich kann mich auch gut vorstellen, das wann ein bike zum beispiel nur 1 jahr alt ist, und das problem ist einer das normalerweise ein garantiefal ist, das diese bei ein zweitbesitzer unter Kulanz gelöst wird. 

Bin noch immer gespannt auf die liste marken mit lifetime warranty fur zweitbesitzer...


----------



## Even-gallow (17. Juni 2013)

KonaEurope schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wann es ein garantiefall betrifft sollte es kostenlos ersatzt werden durch der shop wo du dein bike gekauft hat.
> 
> ...




OK. Du meinst das der Lokale Händler mir die Bearbeitungszeit berechnet oder? aber wenn es das nur ist, bin ich glücklich. Also Danke für die Antwort und du hast recht Nächstes Bike wird beim Laden des Vertrauens gekauft.


----------



## KonaEurope (17. Juni 2013)

Even-gallow schrieb:


> OK. Du meinst das der Lokale Händler mir die Bearbeitungszeit berechnet oder? aber wenn es das nur ist, bin ich glücklich. Also Danke für die Antwort und du hast recht Nächstes Bike wird beim Laden des Vertrauens gekauft.



Also die genaue verrechnung ist an der shop, da hab ich kein griff auf.
Fakt ist nur, die leute haben nie einen euro verdient an dir, und dann ist es auch nicht fair um gratis service zu verlangen. 

Einfach mal nachfragen bei dein handler wie er das lost.


----------



## Seneca02 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch einen Garantiefall (Kona Satori), mein Freilauf der Hinterradnabe hat nach einem halben Jahr schlapp gemacht und nun ist das Laufrad seit 3, ja wirklich 3 Monaten beim Händelr zur Garantieabwicklung.

Superschnelle Abwicklung - so wünscht man sich das als Kunde!
Mir kommt bestimmt kein Kona mehr ins Haus


----------



## KonaEurope (24. Juni 2013)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Garantiefall (Kona Satori), mein Freilauf der Hinterradnabe hat nach einem halben Jahr schlapp gemacht und nun ist das Laufrad seit 3, ja wirklich 3 Monaten beim Händelr zur Garantieabwicklung.
> 
> Superschnelle Abwicklung - so wünscht man sich das als Kunde!
> Mir kommt bestimmt kein Kona mehr ins Haus



Hi!

Es tut mir leidt zu horen das du so lange warten muss auf ein problem mit dein freilauf. 

Ich glaube aber, das es wichtig ist zu wissen, das nicht Kona, aber die hersteller von das teil (in diesen fall Shimano fur die 2013 modelljahr oder Easton fur 2012)  zustandig ist fur die Garantie abwicklung. 

Das problem hat nichts zu tun mit die marke Kona, oder unsere garantie abwicklung. Das gleiche problem hat bei jeder rad marke passieren konnen! 

Lass dein handler bitte die rekla abteilung von Kona kontaktieren, dann konnen wir schauen ob wir ein losung bieten konnen ausser der 'normale reklamations wegen'.


----------



## failed (25. Juni 2013)

Hello KonaEurope,

ich habe mir im Februar bei chainreactioncycles ein neues Kona Coilair gekauft. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten (meißt sogar nur Asphalt) habe ich bemerkt dass das ausfallende (dropouts) links wo die bremsscheibe sitzt spiel hat. wenn ich die hinterbremse betätige und das hinterrad vor und zurück bewege, bewegt sich das ausfallende (dropout) ca 1mm
in der Aufnahme der Hinterradschwinge.

Der Kona - Kontakt bat mich die Reklamation direkt über Chainreaktioncycles abzuwickeln. 

Chainreaktioncycles baten mich nun das Rad komplett nach UK zu senden und übernehmen auch die Transportkosten.

Wird das auch ein Monate langer vorgang werden? 
Kann man das Thema besser / schneller abwickeln?

Danke,
Holger


----------



## KonaEurope (25. Juni 2013)

failed schrieb:


> Hello KonaEurope,
> 
> ich habe mir im Februar bei chainreactioncycles ein neues Kona Coilair gekauft. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten (meißt sogar nur Asphalt) habe ich bemerkt dass das ausfallende (dropouts) links wo die bremsscheibe sitzt spiel hat. wenn ich die hinterbremse betätige und das hinterrad vor und zurück bewege, bewegt sich das ausfallende (dropout) ca 1mm
> in der Aufnahme der Hinterradschwinge.
> ...




Bei Kona haben wir das ziel jeder rekla innerhalb 48 stunden zu beantworten / ein losung zu finden. 
In diesen fall hangt es bei CRC.... 

Support your local dealer!


----------



## MartiniK (22. August 2013)

Hallo, es scheint noch immer Politik der Firma Stevens zu sein:
Es geht hier um einen 3 Jahre alten Fully Rahmen Mod. Fluent von  Stevens. 
 Der Rahmen ist mit unvermittelt beim Bergauffahren komplett am Sattelrohr (unter dem DT Swiss Dämpfer) durchgebrochen. 
Da ich nicht der Erstbesitzer bin, und  so ehrlich war mich als Zweitbesitzer zu outen, verweigert Stevens trotz 5 jähriger Garantie gegen Rahmenbruch den Austausch, bietet mit aber einen 2010er Rahmen im 2012 Dekor für einen "verminderten" Kaufpreis an.

Die Garantiebedingungen könnten (!) ggf. einer Inhaltskontrolle  nach § 307 BGB nicht Stand halten (vgl. hierzu OLG Hamm,  4U 134/10 oder BGH 17.04.12 X ZR 76/11 zum Abtretungsverbot bei Reisemängeln). Der Ausschluss des Zweiterwerbers aus der Garantie kommt m.E. einem Abtretungsverbot praktisch gleich. 
Der Argumentationsstrang für die Kunden ist die unangemessene Benachteiligung das (Erst-)Käufers durch den Garantieverlust bei Weiterverkauf auf Seiten des Zweiterwerbers, denn dies stellt sicher einen Wertverlust dar.
Ferner überwiegt m.E auch das Schutzinteresse des/der Kunden an dem Garantieversprechen das Schutzinteresse des Garantieschuldners (Hersteller) vor einer unübersichtlichen Anzahl von Gläubigern -ständ. Argument der höchstrichterl. Bejahung des Abtretungsverbots. 
Was macht es für Stevens (oder einen anderen Hersteller) für einen Unterschied ob dem Erstkäufer  oder dem Zweitkäufer innerhalb der Garantiezeit der Rahmen "unter dem Hintern" wegbricht? 
Wenn ein Hersteller wertige und werthaltige Produkte herstellt und anpreist, dann braucht dieser keine "Angst" vor einer überhöhten Anzahl von Garantiefällen zu haben und Nacherwerber bedingungsgemäß ausschließen.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Feanor90 (27. August 2013)

Jungs ich bitte euch Kona ist einer der weniger Hersteller die lebenslange Garantie bieten, viele Hersteller tun das nicht. Ich selbst habe schon ein wenig mit Kona zutun gehabt und kann sagen das die Garantieabwicklung in den meistens Faellen sehr gut ablaeuft (bis auf den Pressfit Gedoens an den Jakes). Weiterhin ist Kona sehr kulant.

Also wenn ihr euch wirklich darueber aufregt wie Kona mit Zweit-, Dritt- oder Viertbesitzern umgeht, geht erstmal in den anderen Supportforen spielen und fragt noch lebenslanger Garantie fuer Erstbesitzer. Es zwingt euch keiner Kona zu kaufen und wenn ihr nen Problem mit Stevens habt geht euch bei Stevens ausheulen und nicht hier.


----------

